# Short Runner Intake?



## Nine5MkTr3y (Jan 7, 2009)

Can Anyone Tell Me How Much Hp Would i make Off A Short Runner Intake?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Nine5MkTr3y said:


> Can Anyone Tell Me How Much Hp Would i make Off A Short Runner Intake?


 You want the 12V VR6 forum.


----------



## Nine5MkTr3y (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks... sorry about that


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Nine5MkTr3y said:


> thanks... sorry about that


 No worries. Honest mistake. It's not like the 1.8T forum here...


----------

